

Ask HN:Which websites and magzines you follow and read? - sid02phi

For programming, hacking and
technology news, articles and
events.
======
alopes
<http://thechangelog.com/>

<http://slashdot.org/>

<http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/>

------
swordsmith
HN for programming and hacking.

For tech and science: <http://technologyreview.com> <http://sciencemag.org>

------
DanielBMarkham
I've been alpha-testing newspaper23.com -- more information, less noise.

